
With iOS 13, Apple locks out apps from accessing users private notes in Contacts - okket
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/05/with-ios-13-apple-locks-out-apps-from-accessing-users-private-notes-in-contacts/
======
DerekL
Title is misspelled. There should be an apostrophe at the end of “users”.

